# Atholl Brose



## outRIAAge (Jul 15, 2016)

*Atholl Brose​*
Continuing in the Scottish vein, this is a quite literally intoxicating dessert. Supposedly it got its name in 1475, when the Earl of Atholl captured a rebel by spiking his well water with honey, whisky, and oatmeal, presumably hoping the rebel wouldn't notice until he was paralytic. (Don't you just love these origin stories?)

2 C Scottish whisky, blended is fine
1/2 C steel-cut oatmeal
2/3 C heavy cream
1/4 C honey

Combine whisky and oatmeal in a bowl; cover with cheesecloth. Refrigerate if your fridge is not stinky, otherwise let sit in a cool, dark place for 2 days. Strain into a saucepan. Add heavy cream and honey; bring to a simmer. Serve hot or chilled.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 15, 2016)

Sounds like the breakfast of champions and a win- win for the rebels.


----------

